# campsites on water



## thames24 (May 25, 2009)

Frustrated at the lack of information available on campsites with direct access to water for canoes or small boats, we decided to create a list of as many as we could find.

Aimed to identify about 50, but have ended up with almost 1,000, mainly with the help of Google Earth (what a tool!).

For others that might find it helpful, the entire list is posted on a blog at www.cabbagemedia.com/campsites

We are heading north at half term, with rods, canoes and wet suits. Can't wait!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

Well, what an impressive website / blog. Thank you so much for sharing the results of your efforts.

Having just started learning to kayak, I'll be bookmarking your site for next spring  

Gerald


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

What a brilliant contribution, such a useful tool.
Thanks for sharing it with everyone.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for that brill site have bookmarked it.

Cheers

Sonja


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Very useful site.

Thanks


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

A fantastic site, thanks for posting, 8) 

steve


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks thames24 I have bookmarked the web site as we do like to overnight by water.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Well done thames24, what an excellant find!

We can vouch for the Bay View camp site, near Eastbourne in the 500metre SE coastal section. Literally across a pebble road and you are right on the shingle beach. We staged a Mazda Bongo Owners Club rally there last year. Needs the sunshine mind, not the rain :lol:


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Excellent resource -bookmarked accordingly - I can vouch for Invercaimbe , near Arisaig - we were next door at Portnadoran and envied there more direct access to the beach

Harry.


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Excellent, I have bookmarked and we will be trying some of the suggested sites next year


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

An amazing database- well done and thank you!


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Excellent. Many thanks.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

A really worthwhile contribution. Thanks
Phill


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Brilliant, I'm glad you were public spirited enough to just put it in the public domain, and not write a book as some might have done, although that would also be very useful to travel in the MH.

Can't wait for the full wild camping pages to come out in December.

Thanks

Kev n Liz


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

There's already a book on campsites with a seaview but I would have bought that one as well if it was made into a book!

Goodo thanks,


Greenie :lol:


----------



## freelanderuk (Jan 30, 2009)

a couple of sites near me in linconshire for your blog

http://www.fisheries.co.uk/oham/index.htm

http://www.donamottparks.com/lakeside-park.asp

http://www.oasislakes.co.uk/

chris


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Wow, brilliant collection. Many thanks.


----------



## thames24 (May 25, 2009)

*paperback*

Kev_n_Liz and Greenie

Campsites on Water - the Top 35 will be published in January 2010 for free on the web.

The completed version will be based on visits we've made and will include some decent reviews, fantastic pictures and the (web) site directory at the back.

Thank you freelanderUK - all three of your suggestions have been uploaded!

When we started looking we never imagined how many 'water camps' were out there.

Even now, two years on, coming across new ones is more exciting than ever.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I can certainly vouch for 

Bosworth Water Trust, Nunneaton, Warwickshire, CV13 6PD

A nice site with about 50 hook ups, lake for watersports, a little "beach" for toddlers, a nice crazy golf set up, fishing, playground etc

My wife and I go there every week as she swims with the local triathlon club on Saturdays in the lake.

It does seem very popular in summer / bank holidays though so best to check availability

(in fact we are going there for 3 bank holidays next year and find that you need to book up around now to get a pitch number you like - you have no chance if you leave it for a few weeks beforehand!)

Great database - tagged as well - thx a bunch


----------



## thames24 (May 25, 2009)

*bosworth*

Bosworth was the first site we visited after buying the dinghy back in 2006 and remains one of our faves.

Just love watching the sunset over the lake while sipping a beer.

The friendly owner and his wife inspired our search for more of the same. Although he's a keen sailor himself, he claimed to have no knowledge of campsites with such a unique setting on water (to be fair, why would he).

We always call into Bosworth on our way home from trips north.


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

Thank you for sharing this. A great asset. We are not into water sports, but we do love to be by water. 

regards lavlark


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

this post desreves a bump


----------



## wozzy (Jan 3, 2009)

A fantastic site just booked half term week from its listing.
definately deserving a Gong.............


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Only sorry that in our younger years, when we travelled around the country with our sailing dinghies, attending events at all sorts of places, Bala, Grafham, Rutland, Grassington as well as other coastal locations. we didn't have a motorhome for the conveiniance of the accomodation. It would have made the weekends complete.

Now we have the motorhome, there's no time to compete as actively as we once did. Wer'e always away anyway :lol: And these sites are perfect locations to get close to the water again.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thats a corker of a blog  

Hopefully we'll be getting our canoe out at a few of those in the future, cheers  


Pete


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes as all the others have said, excellent site. Can I suggest a few more for your database.

Bunree CC site
Oban CC site
Drummond Fish Farm - Lochearnhead CL

theres also a site at GR NN098593 glencoe on the shores of Loch Leven. Sorry I don't know what it's called.

and Stockton White Water CC site.

My appologies if these are included and I've missed them.


----------



## thames24 (May 25, 2009)

*sites*

Great CC adds to the site.

Here's the address for Glencoe: Glencoe Croft CL, Glencoe, Argyll, PH49 4HS, 01855 811575.

Don't know how we missed Stockton - we spent ten days there in March 2003!!

Thanks


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

This is a great asset, I have book marked the site.

Thank you for all your hard work


----------

